# New Filly



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Look at the length of those legs! 

Love the markings


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Wow, what a good looking filly. Congratulations!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

What a face.........


What a body............


What legs...............


*Beautiful baby...*


Please continue to update this as your filly ages and matures.
A photo essay of exquisite unfolding!! :smile:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## BCR2016 (Oct 29, 2019)

She still needs a barn name if any one would like to help!!!!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She's gorgeous!! 

snowflake? or , perhaps that has too much of a political connotation. 



h m m . . . Gidget?


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Cinnamon toast


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!! Stunning foal!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOVELY, flashy baby! I'd be over the moon!


----------



## BCR2016 (Oct 29, 2019)

3 Days old!!!!!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Speckled Rose shortened to Spec Rose


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful!


So is she considered sabino or frame? Did she get her color from her daddy?


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

As the stallion is n/O and W20/W20 which if I am not mistaken helps give other white patterns more expression, the baby is frame and this is not an unusual way they are marked. There may be some other white genes present that came from mom as with the name Frosty Becky I would suspect she has some thing to show for the name.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

QtrBel said:


> As the stallion is n/O and W20/W20 which if I am not mistaken helps give other white patterns more expression, the baby is frame and this is not an unusual way they are marked. There may be some other white genes present that came from mom as with the name Frosty Becky I would suspect she has some thing to show for the name.



Thanks! I had to look up "W20" as I had never heard of that before. It sounds like the gene responsible for otherwise normal looking white markings....and they mentioned it could "up" the expression of other patterns like you said.

I think she looks frame as well. I guess what I get confused on is some frames are so "crisp" and she is rather lacy like a sabino, as well as the white under the chin I believe is a sign of sabino. But the two dark legs say frame. But the left hind leg marking looks sabino? I'm kinda wondering if she has both, which is why I asked. :Angel:

Note, I am not well versed in horse genetics, but I really love pinto patterns and am trying to learn more about identifying them. It's a fun subject. :blueunicorn:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

PS. Momma looks........rabicano? It's kinda hard to tell from the photos. I am just taking a guess.......because I like to see if I can guess right. :lol:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I was thinking the same from the later pics. Rabicano from the way it is looking like a dusting of snow, heavier on the high points and close to the tail.


----------



## BCR2016 (Oct 29, 2019)

trailhorserider said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> So is she considered sabino or frame? Did she get her color from her daddy?


if i'm right she is a frame, it is really hard to tell if she is a dun like her dad, she did get her markings from her daddy for sure.


----------



## BCR2016 (Oct 29, 2019)

QtrBel said:


> I was thinking the same from the later pics. Rabicano from the way it is looking like a dusting of snow, heavier on the high points and close to the tail.


Her mom is a red roan so she may roan out when she has her first foal shed.


----------



## Keira Cloudhawk (Nov 18, 2019)

Nice legs!
Nice face!
Overall, nice foal!!!
Hmmm barn names... I agree with cinnamon toast and ginger!!! How bout cinnabon?


----------



## 281187 (Sep 19, 2019)

BCR2016 said:


> She still needs a barn name if any one would like to help!!!!!!


I put forth Fleck.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm just responding to see if you have any new pictures! I need cute foal pictures!


----------



## BCR2016 (Oct 29, 2019)

here are some that a friend took a couple days ago!!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Given her markings and her bloodlines: Freckles.


----------



## Horse girl 07 (May 12, 2015)

Beauty -she is a beauty.


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

She's gorgeous. 

Some ideas for names that are Winter related:

Rime
Eira
Neve
Kirsi


----------



## BCR2016 (Oct 29, 2019)

we have decided to name her Maggie!!


----------



## BCR2016 (Oct 29, 2019)

Current pictures!!!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Very cute and looks like a typical gangly baby....
Enjoy!!
🐴...


----------

